# Population of Fargo



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

When I was at the Dem convention in Fargo...the mayor of Fargo said the population of the Fargo area would double to 200,000 people by 2010.How will this affect hunting here???


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

What did he base his prediction that the population will double on? Thats a large increase in 6 years.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't know...but Fargo is one of the fastest growing cities in the country.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I know of a couple reasons fargo is growing....one is we have the most friendly social/welfare system in the US, it seems there are alot of people moving here (ND) that are burdened by huge debts and diseases.

Another is retiring ND babyboomers...one thing not mentioned is some of these people will probaly be transplanted/retired ND folks from the rural areas.

It's a damn shame but most of the rest of ND is going down the tubes, look at minot they can barely keep a hospital open for us if we need it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think you're right Buckseye...I am one of those baby boomers who will retire soon and my wife wants to move east to be closer to our family who all live in Minn.I told her I wanted to stay on this side of the Red River...so it will probably be the Fargo area.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I heard a statistic here in Fargo on the radio. Predictions are that Fargo's population will be @ 250,000 in 50 years.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Nice to see you moving "south" for your retirement years, Ken.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah...right!!!I might just develop a Fargo accent


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Soon Valley City will be a suburb of the burgeoning metropolis that is Fargo/West Fargo.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

nj,
Would you want that? I went to school down in Valley and there are some really good duck sloughs to the east and north. Urban sprawl would eliminate them. How about we let Fargo expand to the east and we can keep our outdoors to ourselves.

cootkiller

Ducks need houses too! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I was being pessimistic. No, I'd never want that! Feels like a suburb of Fargo somedays already! Can make it there in 45 minutes or so now, send em to Moorhead I say. They could always use more people!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

nj-coot,

I go to VC to fish sometimes to 'get away from it all'.

:lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am certaintly not staying in Grand Forks. I'm thinking Fargo or Bismarck. Bismarck is warmer.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

What's up with Fargo's crappy in town traffic. Too many people for too little roads it seems. Your small town always seems to be packed when I'm there. Can't wait to be a Resident of Fargo, oh so soon!!!!! 8)


----------

